# motorcycle electric conversion



## Johnny J (Nov 27, 2008)

You would need a battery at least twice that size or a little bit more to take you a 100km comfortably.
To run your 12V stuff you normally use a 72->12V DC/DC-converter.
For example: http://kellycontroller.com/dcdc-con...-p-878.html?osCsid=9l4k78s695oh6dhcc0apv1gi61


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

TKR22 said:


> I use my bike all year


Depends on where in the _*World*_ you ride all year.
Batteries don't like hot temperatures and they hate cold temperatures.


----------



## TKR22 (Jan 30, 2016)

ken will said:


> Depends on where in the _*World*_ you ride all year.
> Batteries don't like hot temperatures and they hate cold temperatures.


 I live in canada the summers aren't really hot it's manily the winters I would worry about I was thinking of building a steel box around the battery and have it insulated with foam to keep it warm in the winter my bikes are always stored in a heated garage in the winter and air conditioned in the summer.


----------



## TKR22 (Jan 30, 2016)

Johnny J said:


> You would need a battery at least twice that size or a little bit more to take you a 100km comfortably.
> To run your 12V stuff you normally use a 72->12V DC/DC-converter.
> For example: http://kellycontroller.com/dcdc-con...-p-878.html?osCsid=9l4k78s695oh6dhcc0apv1gi61


I ment the 100km to be between charges I'm hoping to get 95km/h top speed but the fastest I go in the city is 80 - 85km/h and would like to have alittle bit more power in case I need to go faster.

I only ride in the city I use the bike to get around town and get to and from work it's cheaper then ownering and operating a car.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Welcome TKR
Cheaper kit and some idea for you:

http://www.evdrives.com/category_s/1860.htm
http://evalbum.com/type/MTCY


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Why brushed DC ?
Even though Kelly make regen DC controller they chew up brushes.
And the Altrax in that kit is stone age, no reverse no regen.
And the Kelly DC-DC converters last about a month so go with a bigger 12v battery and fit a 12v charger on the bike along with your 72v charger.

The GZ 250 has a long swingarm so look for an AC magnet motor that is narrow enough to mount on the swingarm and chain to the rear wheel and then get a sinusoidal Kelly controller so you have both variable regen and reverse to piss your friends off real bad. You will be using the regen 95% of the time for normal traffic braking.

http://kellycontroller.com/motenergy-me1115-p-1388.html

http://kellycontroller.com/kls96601-8080ips24v-96v600asinusoidal-bldc-motor-controller-p-1386.html


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

I mean if your going to use an Altrax you might as well go with lead acid like Craig Wadsworths 2011 Ebike.
http://www.evalbum.com/3223


----------



## TKR22 (Jan 30, 2016)

I wasn't going to go with a brushed motor brushless is a much better motor and spins up smoother and easier then brushed that was the only kit I found and regen braking is another thing I was looking at.

would this be a better setup?

http://kellycontroller.com/kdz-72v-400a-regen-kit-for-pm-motor-p-537.html


----------



## TKR22 (Jan 30, 2016)

RIPPERTON said:


> I mean if your going to use an Altrax you might as well go with lead acid like Craig Wadsworths 2011 Ebike.
> http://www.evalbum.com/3223


Not a bad looking build the top spped is around what I'm looking for but lead acid is heavy and dose not look very clean I would perfer a much cleaner looking conversion that Li ion would give.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

TKR22 said:


> I wasn't going to go with a brushed motor brushless is a much better motor and spins up smoother and easier then brushed that was the only kit I found and regen braking is another thing I was looking at.
> 
> would this be a better setup?
> 
> http://kellycontroller.com/kdz-72v-400a-regen-kit-for-pm-motor-p-537.html


The Thunderstuck package is brushed.
The KDS isnt sinusoidal. Sine wave is another way to get more efficiency.
Up until Kelly made the KLS series the only Sine controllers were very expensive like Rineharts.
Ive got a few hydraulic regen control levers that you can hook up to a Kelly for $250 plus shipping. worth it for something you use all the time.



> Not a bad looking build


yes it is.


----------



## Johnny J (Nov 27, 2008)

TKR22 said:


> I ment the 100km to be between charges I'm hoping to get 95km/h top speed but the fastest I go in the city is 80 - 85km/h and would like to have alittle bit more power in case I need to go faster.
> 
> I only ride in the city I use the bike to get around town and get to and from work it's cheaper then ownering and operating a car.


 Yes I was refering to range.


----------



## nancy2809 (Feb 21, 2016)

hello
this forum is very informative.
motorcycle electric conversion article is very nice.


----------

